# First Spawn Log



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi. I thought I would keep a spawn log of my first (successful) spawn fry development, 

Male

























Female


























NEST



























DAY ONE . July 5, 2012

The male and female have spawned while I was visiting a friend. They were very gentle in the spawning process and are very gentle in the spawning tank. There are eggs in the nest. It is a relatively small spawn but is a good start.... The female is healing as of now in heavy tannin, clean water and the male is constantly tending, sitting under the nest


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Vary nice! The fry are going to be beautiful!


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Thats great that they started spawning on the first try!


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on there spawning!


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have wrigglers! The dad is running himself crazy trying to keep them in the nest


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jun 21, 2012)

That is a beautiful pair to have your first spawn with.  I have a female that looks like it could be her sister. LOL Congrats on the wrigglers!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats on the spawn, especially on the first try.


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Vary neat! What do you plan on doing with all the fry?


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keeping 2 pairs and selling the rest. I'm going by the common rule in breeding "keep the best, sell the rest"


----------

